# Scheduling



## zeelimit (Aug 28, 2012)

I ordered a new 530e. I had been told that the pickup date was flexible. Then I got a call from the dealer that I had to pick up the car on a specific date (with just three week's notice) and it was take it or leave it. If I didn't pick it up on that date, I would have to pay for shipping. Luckily, I was able to make the date (but not so for my wife). We are not off to a good start.


----------



## HeartbreakRidge (Jul 20, 2015)

I have not placed an order yet, but so far the SA has told me exactly that - three weeks notice, take or leave it, deliver to dealership if leave it. That's why I am crossing my fingers about placing an order and getting it within a window of already scheduled vacation.


----------



## zeelimit (Aug 28, 2012)

I wasn't given the option of dealer delivery. I was told if I couldn't make the day, that I would have to pay to have the car sent to me.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have done 3 PCD's. Each time I had to give 3 different dates and they got back to me with which one was available. My last one was Jan 2021 so unless something has changed since then, I never heard of the take it or leave it that you were told.


----------



## HeartbreakRidge (Jul 20, 2015)

I gave them a (broad) requested date range (and was asked for the name of my plus one) so we'll see how it goes!


----------

